# vuoi skype ma un profile no-multilib?

## darkmanPPT

(la seguente versione è stata aggiornata. Ora non si verificano più i problemi di charset/audio/video e quant'altro. praticamente funziona esattamente come skype su multilib)

Ebbene, ce l'ho fatta.

Uso un profilo no-multilib e contemporaneamente ho skype funzionante.

la soluzione, per chi come me necessita di solo questa applicazione a 32 bit ma vuol avere il sistema completamente a 64 bit, è quantomai banale.

1) scaricarsi skype in versione static (ma funziona anche con quella dinamic) dal sito web

2) scompattate il file e dentro la directory che vi verrà creata, create le seguenti 3 cartelle:

```
mkdir libraries

mkdir plugins

mkdir environment
```

3) in libraries, copiatevi queste librerie:

```
ls

UTF-16.so              libQtDBus.so.4         libXdmcp.so.6        libacl.so.1.1.0     libfontconfig.so.1          libkdeui.so.5.3.0     libresolv-2.9.so

gconv-modules.cache    libQtDBus.so.4.5.1     libXdmcp.so.6.0.0    libasound.so.2      libfontconfig.so.1.3.0      libkio.so.5.3.0       libresolv.so.2

ld-2.9.so              libQtGui.so.4          libXext.so.6         libasound.so.2.0.0  libfreetype.so.6            liblcms.so.1          librt-2.9.so

libHalf.so.6           libQtGui.so.4.5.1      libXext.so.6.4.0     libattr.so.1.1.0    libfreetype.so.6.3.20       liblcms.so.1.0.18     librt.so.1

libHalf.so.6.0.0       libQtNetwork.so.4      libXfixes.so.3.1.0   libaudio.so.2       libgcc_s.so.1               libm-2.9.so           libsolid.so.4.3.0

libICE.so.6            libQtNetwork.so.4.5.1  libXft.so.2.1.13     libbz2.so.1         libglib-2.0.so.0            libm.so.6             libssl.so.0.9.8

libICE.so.6.3.0        libQtSvg.so.4          libXi.so.6.0.0       libbz2.so.1.0.5     libglib-2.0.so.0.1800.4     libmng.so.1           libstdc++.so.6

libIex.so.6            libQtSvg.so.4.5.1      libXpm.so.4.11.0     libc-2.9.so         libgobject-2.0.so.0         libmng.so.1.0.0       libstdc++.so.6.0.10

libIex.so.6.0.0        libQtXml.so.4          libXrandr.so.2       libc.so.6           libgobject-2.0.so.0.1800.4  libnsl-2.9.so         libstreamanalyzer.so.0.6.5

libIlmImf.so.6         libQtXml.so.4.5.1      libXrandr.so.2.1.0   libcrypto.so.0.9.8  libgthread-2.0.so.0         libnss_compat-2.9.so  libstreams.so.0.6.5

libIlmImf.so.6.0.0     libSM.so.6             libXrender.so.1      libdbus-1.so.3      libgthread-2.0.so.0.1800.4  libnss_dns-2.9.so     libtiff.so.3

libIlmThread.so.6      libSM.so.6.0.0         libXrender.so.1.3.0  libdbus-1.so.3.4.0  libjasper.so.1              libnss_files-2.9.so   libtiff.so.3.8.2

libIlmThread.so.6.0.0  libX11.so.6            libXss.so.1          libdl-2.9.so        libjasper.so.1.0.0          libnss_nis-2.9.so     libuuid.so.1

libImath.so.6          libX11.so.6.2.0        libXss.so.1.0.0      libdl.so.2          libjpeg.so.62               libpng12.so.0         libuuid.so.1.2

libImath.so.6.0.0      libXau.so.6            libXtst.so.6.1.0     libexpat.so.1       libjpeg.so.62.0.0           libpng12.so.0.38.0    libxml2.so.2.7.3

libQtCore.so.4         libXau.so.6.0.0        libXv.so.1           libexpat.so.1.5.2   libkdecore.so.5             libpthread-2.9.so     libz.so.1

libQtCore.so.4.5.1     libXcursor.so.1.0.2    libXv.so.1.0.0       libfam.so.0.0.0     libkdecore.so.5.3.0         libpthread.so.0       libz.so.1.2.3
```

da notare che molte di queste sono link alle librerie effettive (quindi non spaventatevi, il numero di librerie effettive è la metà   :Very Happy:  )

4) copiare in plugins questi files:

```
ls imageformats/

kimg_dds.so  kimg_exr.so  kimg_pcx.so  kimg_rgb.so  kimg_xcf.so    libqgif.so  libqjpeg.so  libqsvg.so

kimg_eps.so  kimg_jp2.so  kimg_psd.so  kimg_tga.so  kimg_xview.so  libqico.so  libqmng.so   libqtiff.so
```

5) copiare in environment i seguenti files:

```
ls

ANSI_X3.110.so     EBCDIC-ES-A.so       HP-GREEK8.so    IBM1144.so   IBM274.so   IBM861.so     IBM935.so           ISO8859-5.so          NATS-DANO.so

ARMSCII-8.so       EBCDIC-ES-S.so       HP-ROMAN8.so    IBM1145.so   IBM275.so   IBM862.so     IBM937.so           ISO8859-6.so          NATS-SEFI.so

ASMO_449.so        EBCDIC-ES.so         HP-ROMAN9.so    IBM1146.so   IBM277.so   IBM863.so     IBM939.so           ISO8859-7.so          PT154.so

BIG5.so            EBCDIC-FI-SE-A.so    HP-THAI8.so     IBM1147.so   IBM278.so   IBM864.so     IBM943.so           ISO8859-8.so          RK1048.so

BIG5HKSCS.so       EBCDIC-FI-SE.so      HP-TURKISH8.so  IBM1148.so   IBM280.so   IBM865.so     IBM9448.so          ISO8859-9.so          SAMI-WS2.so

BRF.so             EBCDIC-FR.so         IBM037.so       IBM1149.so   IBM281.so   IBM866.so     IEC_P27-1.so        ISO8859-9E.so         SHIFT_JISX0213.so

CP10007.so         EBCDIC-IS-FRISS.so   IBM038.so       IBM1153.so   IBM284.so   IBM866NAV.so  INIS-8.so           ISO_10367-BOX.so      SJIS.so

CP1125.so          EBCDIC-IT.so         IBM1004.so      IBM1154.so   IBM285.so   IBM868.so     INIS-CYRILLIC.so    ISO_11548-1.so        T.61.so

CP1250.so          EBCDIC-PT.so         IBM1008.so      IBM1155.so   IBM290.so   IBM869.so     INIS.so             ISO_2033.so           TCVN5712-1.so

CP1251.so          EBCDIC-UK.so         IBM1008_420.so  IBM1156.so   IBM297.so   IBM870.so     ISIRI-3342.so       ISO_5427-EXT.so       TIS-620.so

CP1252.so          EBCDIC-US.so         IBM1025.so      IBM1157.so   IBM420.so   IBM871.so     ISO-2022-CN-EXT.so  ISO_5427.so           TSCII.so

CP1253.so          ECMA-CYRILLIC.so     IBM1026.so      IBM1158.so   IBM423.so   IBM874.so     ISO-2022-CN.so      ISO_5428.so           UHC.so

CP1254.so          EUC-CN.so            IBM1046.so      IBM1160.so   IBM424.so   IBM875.so     ISO-2022-JP-3.so    ISO_6937-2.so         UNICODE.so

CP1255.so          EUC-JISX0213.so      IBM1047.so      IBM1161.so   IBM437.so   IBM880.so     ISO-2022-JP.so      ISO_6937.so           UTF-16.so

CP1256.so          EUC-JP-MS.so         IBM1097.so      IBM1162.so   IBM4517.so  IBM891.so     ISO-2022-KR.so      JOHAB.so              UTF-32.so

CP1257.so          EUC-JP.so            IBM1112.so      IBM1163.so   IBM4899.so  IBM901.so     ISO-IR-197.so       KOI-8.so              UTF-7.so

CP1258.so          EUC-KR.so            IBM1122.so      IBM1164.so   IBM4909.so  IBM902.so     ISO-IR-209.so       KOI8-R.so             VISCII.so

CP737.so           EUC-TW.so            IBM1123.so      IBM1166.so   IBM4971.so  IBM903.so     ISO646.so           KOI8-RU.so            gconv-modules

CP775.so           GB18030.so           IBM1124.so      IBM1167.so   IBM500.so   IBM9030.so    ISO8859-1.so        KOI8-T.so             gconv-modules.cache

CP932.so           GBBIG5.so            IBM1129.so      IBM12712.so  IBM5347.so  IBM904.so     ISO8859-10.so       KOI8-U.so             libCNS.so

CSN_369103.so      GBGBK.so             IBM1130.so      IBM1364.so   IBM803.so   IBM905.so     ISO8859-11.so       LATIN-GREEK-1.so      libGB.so

CWI.so             GBK.so               IBM1132.so      IBM1371.so   IBM850.so   IBM9066.so    ISO8859-13.so       LATIN-GREEK.so        libISOIR165.so

DEC-MCS.so         GEORGIAN-ACADEMY.so  IBM1133.so      IBM1388.so   IBM851.so   IBM918.so     ISO8859-14.so       MAC-CENTRALEUROPE.so  libJIS.so

EBCDIC-AT-DE-A.so  GEORGIAN-PS.so       IBM1137.so      IBM1390.so   IBM852.so   IBM921.so     ISO8859-15.so       MAC-IS.so             libJISX0213.so

EBCDIC-AT-DE.so    GOST_19768-74.so     IBM1140.so      IBM1399.so   IBM855.so   IBM922.so     ISO8859-16.so       MAC-SAMI.so           libKSC.so

EBCDIC-CA-FR.so    GREEK-CCITT.so       IBM1141.so      IBM16804.so  IBM856.so   IBM930.so     ISO8859-2.so        MAC-UK.so

EBCDIC-DK-NO-A.so  GREEK7-OLD.so        IBM1142.so      IBM256.so    IBM857.so   IBM932.so     ISO8859-3.so        MACINTOSH.so

EBCDIC-DK-NO.so    GREEK7.so            IBM1143.so      IBM273.so    IBM860.so   IBM933.so     ISO8859-4.so        MIK.so

```

6) controllare di avere le seguenti voci nel kernel

```
CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y

```

7) copiare ld-linux.so.2 in /lib/ (altrimenti non funzionerà lo stratagemma)

 :Cool:  lanciate skype con:

```
GCONV_PATH=/home/utente/skype/environment/ LDPATH=/home/utente/skype/libraries/ LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/home/utente/skype/libraries/ QT_PLUGIN_PATH=/home/utente/skype/plugins/ ./skype
```

in questo modo funziona tutto. tutti i plugin di skype vi funzioneranno

TIP come trovare le librerie a 32 bit necessarie.

 :Very Happy:  scaricate i pacchetti binari da una qualsiasi distribuzione linux. io, ad esempio, li ho scaricati dal repository di ubuntu.

TIP2 per capire che librerie usare, fate 

```
ldd <nome file o libreria>
```

quindi, ad esempio, 

```
ldd skype

ldd plugins/imageformats/*
```

vi da la lista di tutte le librerie di cui avete bisogno   :Wink: 

----------

## ago

si potrebbe creare un ebuild/script che faccia tutto questo      grande  :Very Happy: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

Mah, in realtà più lo uso e più mi accorgo che ho un po' scoperto l'acqua calda.

cmq, ho notato i seguenti problemi, con questo tipo di soluzione:

1) non riesco a sistemare il charset. le parole accentate non posso scrivere ma posso ricevere tutti i caratteri strani che voglio (che mi scrivano in arabo, in turco o tedesco, non ho problemi a leggere).

2) l'audio non va se avete amarok aperto oppure state vedendo un video su youtube con firefox

3) se siete in video conferenza, aprire il solitario di kde e giocarci per 10 minuti fa saltare l'audio (e non ho ancora capito perche`). probabilmente si attiverà qualche suono di sistema

il resto mi sembra che vada.

cmq, non so quanto questa soluzione sia nella filosofia di gentoo. cioè, mi spiego, si vanno ad utilizzare delle librerie precompilate.

----------

## lucapost

sicuramente questa è una valida alternativa a creare un chroot a 32bit, però c'è da considerare anche il problema dell'aggiornamento delle librerie

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> sicuramente questa è una valida alternativa a creare un chroot a 32bit, però c'è da considerare anche il problema dell'aggiornamento delle librerie

 

diciamo che l'idea di fondo e` quella di non aggiornare le librerie a 32bit. oh beh, diciamo che non lo puoi fare a meno che non hai una installazione gentoo a 32bit su qualche altro pc (nella quale fai gli aggiornamenti e dalla quale copi le librerie di volta in volta).

io pero` continuo ad avere problemi con i font.

del tipo che le lettere accentate non riesco a farle con skype. davvero curiosa la questione....  :Confused: 

qualcun'altro ha provato questa soluzione?

qualcun'altro ha questo problema?

----------

## lucapost

Anche con quell'altra soluzione ci sono piccoli problemi di font, ma non con le accentate e né con utf-8.

Quando all'inizio mi accorsi di questo, ricordo aver risolto installando font-misc-misc, come descritto in quell'altro thread.

----------

## darkmanPPT

aggiornato   :Wink: 

----------

